# 1967 GTO data plate color help



## bluekrypto (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey all my first post.

i got my car info back from PHS a while ago. I had a question about the color. My car has two color codes R and C. I know its regimental red and cameo ivory. What exactly would this be? Red and white pinstriping or two tone? it doesnt have any code for vinyl top.

Thanks for any help,
Chris


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
I really dont know the color it is but there is alot of great people here that will help you.


----------



## bluekrypto (Dec 1, 2008)

thats what i like to hear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That would be a two tone color, the lower portion of the car is painted red and the top is painted white. The colors are seperated with the vinyl top molding.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O5 is correct. Though rare, especially on a '67, that's what it is. It's a PAINTED top, not a vinyl one. Way more common on the '64 and '65's. I think it makes a '67 look dated and stodgy......I'd go all red, myself, or maybe put a white/parchment vinyl top on it. Regimental red is a killer color.....


----------



## bluekrypto (Dec 1, 2008)

thats interesting ive never seen that i thought they only had the vinyl tops. So the color is still separated by a vinyl top molding? i've been leaning towards trying to get this car as close to original as possible. it doesnt have the high horsepower engine but it does have a lot of options (most which are intact) including power disc brakes, power windows, steering, antenna, driver seat, a/c, cruise, tilt steering column, defogger, remote mirror, and shoulder belts. 1967 price of $4500.73 

Anyone know how or what the shoulder belts are supposed to attach to? Last question, on the PHS form columns 75 and 76 are the engine code right?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

bluekrypto said:


> Last question, on the PHS form columns 75 and 76 are the engine code right?


That is correct, I'll check my manual tomorrow regarding the shoulder belts. I've never seen a goat with the shoulder belt option.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A car as intact and optioned out as yours should be kept original, as you're planning to do. Good call. Yeah, the chrome trim seperated the top color from the body color. I have a friend who had a '65 that had a light, Fontaine Blue top over a Nightwatch BLue (really dark) body. Looked STRANGE.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The shoulder belts attach to the roof, you should have threaded anchors attached to the roof frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear in mind , at least in CA, if your car has shoulder belts, you are REQUIRED to wear them at all times while driving. You may end up in that situation.....


----------



## bluekrypto (Dec 1, 2008)

well the headliner is out so i will check the next weekend i go down. Any ideas if these are repro yet? attaching to the roof seems pretty unpractical lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Bear in mind , at least in CA, if your car has shoulder belts, you are REQUIRED to wear them at all times while driving. You may end up in that situation.....


Here in Wisconsin, cars older then the `70s are exempt from the seat belt law.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here, if the car CAME with the belts, you HAVE to use them. My' 65 did not ccome with seatbelts, but I put 'em in about 25 years ago. I don't think I'd install shoulder belts in a '67, though. They kind of clip up into the headliner and are awkward to deal with compared to new, retractable types. Yu have to fold them up and put them away. A big hassle. But, then again, they are SAFER!!!


----------

